# wlan0 won't start kernel 3.3.8 with device AR9285 Atheros

## sintactika

Hey everyone!

I am having trouble with my AR9285 Atheros Wireless Device, or at least I think so.  The problem is /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 won't start no matter the kernel options or config files I change. Hope someone is able to tell mi what is wrong with it.

Here I send you some files that could be useful.

This is my lspci

```
                     

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 05)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev 05)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev 05)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev 05)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev a5)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 5 Series Chipset LPC Interface Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 4 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset SMBus Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.6 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Thermal Subsystem (rev 05)

02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

03:00.0 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd MMC/SD Host Controller

03:00.1 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Memory Stick Host Controller

03:00.4 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd MMC/SD Host Controller

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Yukon Optima 88E8059 [PCIe Gigabit Ethernet Controller with AVB] (rev 11)

3f:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-core Registers (rev 02)

3f:00.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder (rev 02)

3f:02.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Link 0 (rev 02)

3f:02.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Physical 0 (rev 02)

3f:02.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Reserved (rev 02)

3f:02.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Reserved (rev 02)

```

This comes out from ' /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start '

```

* Bringing up interface wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...ctrl_iface exists and seems to be in use - cannot override it

Delete '/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel/wlan0' manually if it is not used anymore

Failed to initialize control interface '/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel'.

You may have another wpa_supplicant process already running or the file was

left by an unclean termination of wpa_supplicant in which case you will need

to manually remove this file before starting wpa_supplicant again.

 [ !! ]

```

This are the modules I loaded in kernel

```

kernel/arch/x86/kernel/test_nx.ko

kernel/arch/x86/crypto/aes-x86_64.ko

kernel/crypto/sha256_generic.ko

kernel/crypto/ecb.ko

kernel/crypto/michael_mic.ko

kernel/drivers/char/kcopy/kcopy.ko

kernel/drivers/scsi/scsi_wait_scan.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k/ath9k.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k/ath9k_hw.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k/ath9k_common.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k/ath9k_htc.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath.ko

kernel/drivers/hid/hid-logitech-dj.ko

kernel/drivers/platform/x86/eeepc-laptop.ko

kernel/net/netfilter/xt_mark.ko

kernel/net/wireless/cfg80211.ko

kernel/net/mac80211/mac80211.ko

kernel/net/rfkill/rfkill.ko

```

This is my /etc/conf.d/net file

```

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /usr/share/doc/openrc*/net.example* and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0="dhcp"

modules="wpa_supplicant"

config_wlan0="dhcp"

wpa_cli_wlan0="-G3600"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-D nl80211"

```

This is /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

network={

   ssid="INFINITUM0685"

   #psk="2227227425"

   psk=16012e07d1ac5a92a729257554bafa45f3ab67d8c6615796fd97ad0d86feef3c

}

```

This is /var/log/daemon.log

```

                                             

Sep 17 11:00:45 artemisa dhcpcd[2537]: version 5.2.12 starting

Sep 17 11:00:45 artemisa dhcpcd[2537]: wlan0: up_interface: Operation not possible due to RF-kill

Sep 17 11:00:45 artemisa dhcpcd[2537]: wlan0: waiting for carrier

Sep 17 11:01:15 artemisa dhcpcd[2537]: timed out

Sep 17 11:01:15 artemisa dhcpcd[2537]: allowing 8 seconds for IPv4LL timeout

Sep 17 11:01:17 artemisa dhcpcd[2537]: received SIGINT, stopping

Sep 17 11:01:18 artemisa dhcpcd[2537]: wlan0: removing interface

Sep 17 11:01:22 artemisa dhcpcd[2580]: version 5.2.12 starting

Sep 17 11:01:22 artemisa dhcpcd[2580]: wlan0: waiting for carrier

Sep 17 11:01:25 artemisa dhcpcd[2580]: received SIGINT, stopping

Sep 17 11:01:25 artemisa dhcpcd[2580]: wlan0: removing interface

Sep 17 14:10:10 artemisa dhcpcd[6480]: version 5.2.12 starting

Sep 17 14:10:11 artemisa dhcpcd[6480]: eth0: rebinding lease of 192.168.1.72

Sep 17 14:10:11 artemisa dhcpcd[6480]: eth0: acknowledged 192.168.1.72 from 192.168.1.254

Sep 17 14:10:11 artemisa dhcpcd[6480]: eth0: checking for 192.168.1.72

Sep 17 14:10:16 artemisa dhcpcd[6480]: eth0: leased 192.168.1.72 for 86400 seconds

Sep 17 14:10:16 artemisa dhcpcd[6480]: forked to background, child pid 6504

Sep 17 15:11:21 artemisa dhcpcd[6504]: eth0: carrier lost

Sep 17 15:11:23 artemisa dhcpcd[15513]: sending signal 1 to pid 6504

Sep 17 15:11:23 artemisa dhcpcd[15513]: waiting for pid 6504 to exit

Sep 17 15:11:23 artemisa dhcpcd[6504]: received SIGHUP, releasing

Sep 17 15:11:23 artemisa dhcpcd[6504]: eth0: removing interface

Sep 17 15:17:34 artemisa init: Switching to runlevel: 6

Sep 17 15:17:35 artemisa dhcpcd[15815]: dhcpcd not running

Sep 17 15:17:36 artemisa /etc/init.d/sysklogd[15828]: Use of the opts variable is deprecated and will be

Sep 17 15:17:36 artemisa /etc/init.d/sysklogd[15829]: removed in the future.

Sep 17 15:17:36 artemisa /etc/init.d/sysklogd[15830]: Please use extra_commands, extra_started_commands or extra_stopped_commands.

Sep 17 16:09:44 artemisa dhcpcd[2942]: dhcpcd not running

Sep 17 16:09:44 artemisa dhcpcd[2950]: dhcpcd not running

Sep 17 16:09:46 artemisa dhcpcd[2955]: version 5.2.12 starting

Sep 17 16:09:47 artemisa dhcpcd[2955]: eth0: rebinding lease of 192.168.1.72

Sep 17 16:09:48 artemisa dhcpcd[2955]: eth0: acknowledged 192.168.1.72 from 192.168.1.254

Sep 17 16:09:48 artemisa dhcpcd[2955]: eth0: checking for 192.168.1.72

Sep 17 16:09:53 artemisa dhcpcd[2955]: eth0: leased 192.168.1.72 for 86400 seconds

Sep 17 16:09:53 artemisa dhcpcd[2955]: forked to background, child pid 2980

Sep 17 16:11:26 artemisa dhcpcd[2980]: eth0: carrier lost

Sep 17 16:11:30 artemisa dhcpcd[9870]: sending signal 1 to pid 2980

Sep 17 16:11:30 artemisa dhcpcd[9870]: waiting for pid 2980 to exit

Sep 17 16:11:30 artemisa dhcpcd[2980]: received SIGHUP, releasing

Sep 17 16:11:30 artemisa dhcpcd[2980]: eth0: removing interface

Sep 17 16:20:26 artemisa dhcpcd[10015]: version 5.2.12 starting

Sep 17 16:20:26 artemisa dhcpcd[10015]: wlan0: waiting for carrier

Sep 17 16:20:56 artemisa dhcpcd[10015]: timed out

Sep 17 16:20:56 artemisa dhcpcd[10015]: allowing 8 seconds for IPv4LL timeout

Sep 17 16:21:04 artemisa dhcpcd[10015]: timed out

Sep 17 16:21:09 artemisa init: Switching to runlevel: 6

Sep 17 16:21:11 artemisa dhcpcd[10221]: dhcpcd not running

Sep 17 16:21:11 artemisa /etc/init.d/sysklogd[10234]: Use of the opts variable is deprecated and will be

Sep 17 16:21:11 artemisa /etc/init.d/sysklogd[10235]: removed in the future.

Sep 17 16:21:11 artemisa /etc/init.d/sysklogd[10236]: Please use extra_commands, extra_started_commands or extra_stopped_commands.

Sep 17 16:31:25 artemisa dhcpcd[2391]: version 5.2.12 starting

Sep 17 16:31:25 artemisa dhcpcd[2391]: wlan0: waiting for carrier

Sep 17 16:31:32 artemisa dhcpcd[2391]: received SIGINT, stopping

Sep 17 16:31:32 artemisa dhcpcd[2391]: wlan0: removing interface

Sep 17 16:35:32 artemisa /etc/init.d/net.wlan0[2562]: start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant'

Sep 17 16:35:32 artemisa /etc/init.d/net.wlan0[2463]: ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start

Sep 17 16:52:56 artemisa /etc/init.d/net.wlan0[2899]: start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant'

Sep 17 16:52:56 artemisa /etc/init.d/net.wlan0[2800]: ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start

Sep 17 16:53:28 artemisa /etc/init.d/net.wlan0[3008]: start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant'

Sep 17 16:53:28 artemisa /etc/init.d/net.wlan0[2909]: ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start

Sep 17 17:35:22 artemisa dhcpcd[3584]: version 5.2.12 starting

Sep 17 17:35:22 artemisa dhcpcd[3584]: wlan0: waiting for carrier

Sep 17 17:35:52 artemisa dhcpcd[3584]: timed out

Sep 17 17:35:52 artemisa dhcpcd[3584]: allowing 8 seconds for IPv4LL timeout

Sep 17 17:36:00 artemisa dhcpcd[3584]: timed out

Sep 17 17:36:18 artemisa /etc/init.d/net.wlan0[3708]: start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant'

Sep 17 17:36:18 artemisa /etc/init.d/net.wlan0[3609]: ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start

Sep 17 19:35:49 artemisa init: Switching to runlevel: 6

Sep 17 19:35:50 artemisa dhcpcd[5262]: dhcpcd not running

Sep 17 19:35:50 artemisa /etc/init.d/sysklogd[5275]: Use of the opts variable is deprecated and will be

Sep 17 19:35:50 artemisa /etc/init.d/sysklogd[5276]: removed in the future.

Sep 17 19:35:50 artemisa /etc/init.d/sysklogd[5277]: Please use extra_commands, extra_started_commands or extra_stopped_commands.

Sep 17 19:38:27 artemisa dhcpcd[2302]: version 5.2.12 starting

Sep 17 19:38:27 artemisa dhcpcd[2302]: wlan0: waiting for carrier

Sep 17 19:38:57 artemisa dhcpcd[2302]: timed out

Sep 17 19:38:57 artemisa dhcpcd[2302]: allowing 8 seconds for IPv4LL timeout

Sep 17 19:39:05 artemisa dhcpcd[2302]: timed out

Sep 17 19:39:48 artemisa /etc/init.d/net.wlan0[2442]: start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/bin/wpa_cli'

Sep 17 19:39:48 artemisa /etc/init.d/net.wlan0[2336]: ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start

Sep 17 19:39:54 artemisa dhcpcd[2448]: version 5.2.12 starting

Sep 17 19:39:54 artemisa dhcpcd[2448]: wlan0: waiting for carrier

Sep 17 19:40:24 artemisa dhcpcd[2448]: timed out

Sep 17 19:40:24 artemisa dhcpcd[2448]: allowing 8 seconds for IPv4LL timeout

Sep 17 19:40:32 artemisa dhcpcd[2448]: timed out

Sep 17 19:42:57 artemisa /etc/init.d/net.wlan0[2607]: start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/bin/wpa_cli'

Sep 17 19:42:57 artemisa /etc/init.d/net.wlan0[2501]: ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start

Sep 17 19:43:58 artemisa /etc/init.d/net.wlan0[2731]: start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/bin/wpa_cli'

Sep 17 19:43:58 artemisa /etc/init.d/net.wlan0[2625]: ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start

Sep 17 19:44:05 artemisa /etc/init.d/net.wlan0[2844]: start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/bin/wpa_cli'

Sep 17 19:44:05 artemisa /etc/init.d/net.wlan0[2738]: ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start

Sep 17 19:44:09 artemisa /etc/init.d/net.wlan0[2955]: start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/bin/wpa_cli'

Sep 17 19:44:09 artemisa /etc/init.d/net.wlan0[2849]: ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start

Sep 17 20:05:30 artemisa dhcpcd[3236]: version 5.2.12 starting

Sep 17 20:05:30 artemisa dhcpcd[3236]: wlan0: waiting for carrier

Sep 17 20:05:40 artemisa dhcpcd[3236]: received SIGINT, stopping

Sep 17 20:05:40 artemisa dhcpcd[3236]: wlan0: removing interface

Sep 17 20:05:46 artemisa /etc/init.d/net.wlan0[3357]: start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant'

Sep 17 20:05:46 artemisa /etc/init.d/net.wlan0[3258]: ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start

Sep 17 20:07:01 artemisa dhcpcd[3434]: version 5.2.12 starting

Sep 17 20:07:01 artemisa dhcpcd[3434]: wlan0: waiting for carrier

Sep 17 20:07:14 artemisa dhcpcd[3434]: received SIGINT, stopping

Sep 17 20:07:14 artemisa dhcpcd[3434]: wlan0: removing interface

Sep 17 20:07:18 artemisa dhcpcd[3456]: version 5.2.12 starting

Sep 17 20:07:18 artemisa dhcpcd[3456]: eth0: broadcasting for a lease

Sep 17 20:07:18 artemisa dhcpcd[3456]: eth0: offered 192.168.1.72 from 192.168.1.254

Sep 17 20:07:19 artemisa dhcpcd[3456]: eth0: acknowledged 192.168.1.72 from 192.168.1.254

Sep 17 20:07:19 artemisa dhcpcd[3456]: eth0: checking for 192.168.1.72

Sep 17 20:07:19 artemisa dhcpcd[3465]: sending signal 1 to pid 3456

Sep 17 20:07:19 artemisa dhcpcd[3465]: waiting for pid 3456 to exit

Sep 17 20:07:19 artemisa dhcpcd[3456]: received SIGHUP, releasing

Sep 17 20:07:19 artemisa dhcpcd[3456]: eth0: removing interface

Sep 17 20:07:19 artemisa dhcpcd[3479]: dhcpcd not running

Sep 17 20:07:21 artemisa dhcpcd[3484]: version 5.2.12 starting

Sep 17 20:07:21 artemisa dhcpcd[3484]: eth0: broadcasting for a lease

Sep 17 20:07:21 artemisa dhcpcd[3484]: eth0: offered 192.168.1.72 from 192.168.1.254

Sep 17 20:07:22 artemisa dhcpcd[3484]: eth0: acknowledged 192.168.1.72 from 192.168.1.254

Sep 17 20:07:22 artemisa dhcpcd[3484]: eth0: checking for 192.168.1.72

Sep 17 20:07:28 artemisa dhcpcd[3484]: eth0: leased 192.168.1.72 for 86400 seconds

Sep 17 20:07:28 artemisa dhcpcd[3484]: forked to background, child pid 3507

Sep 17 20:39:53 artemisa /etc/init.d/net.wlan0[13563]: start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant'

Sep 17 20:39:53 artemisa /etc/init.d/net.wlan0[13346]: ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start

Sep 17 20:42:38 artemisa /etc/init.d/net.wlan0[14434]: start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant'

Sep 17 20:42:38 artemisa /etc/init.d/net.wlan0[14331]: ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start

Sep 17 20:47:25 artemisa /etc/init.d/net.wlan0[25348]: start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant'

Sep 17 20:47:25 artemisa /etc/init.d/net.wlan0[25121]: ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start

Sep 17 20:51:41 artemisa dhcpcd[3507]: eth0: carrier lost

Sep 17 20:51:45 artemisa /etc/init.d/net.wlan0[25517]: start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant'

Sep 17 20:51:45 artemisa /etc/init.d/net.wlan0[25412]: ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start

Sep 17 20:51:46 artemisa dhcpcd[3507]: eth0: carrier acquired

Sep 17 20:51:46 artemisa dhcpcd[3507]: eth0: carrier lost

Sep 17 20:51:46 artemisa dhcpcd[3507]: eth0: waiting for carrier

Sep 17 20:51:48 artemisa dhcpcd[3507]: eth0: carrier acquired

Sep 17 20:51:48 artemisa dhcpcd[3507]: eth0: rebinding lease of 192.168.1.72

Sep 17 20:51:48 artemisa dhcpcd[25530]: sending signal 1 to pid 3507

Sep 17 20:51:48 artemisa dhcpcd[25530]: waiting for pid 3507 to exit

Sep 17 20:51:48 artemisa dhcpcd[3507]: received SIGHUP, releasing

Sep 17 20:51:48 artemisa dhcpcd[3507]: eth0: removing interface

Sep 17 20:51:48 artemisa dhcpcd[25544]: dhcpcd not running

Sep 17 20:51:50 artemisa dhcpcd[25549]: dhcpcd not running

Sep 17 20:51:50 artemisa dhcpcd[25555]: version 5.2.12 starting

Sep 17 20:51:50 artemisa dhcpcd[25555]: eth0: waiting for carrier

Sep 17 20:51:52 artemisa dhcpcd[25555]: eth0: carrier acquired

Sep 17 20:51:52 artemisa dhcpcd[25555]: eth0: broadcasting for a lease

Sep 17 20:51:52 artemisa dhcpcd[25555]: eth0: offered 192.168.1.72 from 192.168.1.254

Sep 17 20:51:52 artemisa dhcpcd[25555]: eth0: acknowledged 192.168.1.72 from 192.168.1.254

Sep 17 20:51:52 artemisa dhcpcd[25555]: eth0: checking for 192.168.1.72

Sep 17 20:51:55 artemisa dhcpcd[25555]: eth0: carrier lost

Sep 17 20:52:20 artemisa dhcpcd[25555]: timed out

Sep 17 20:52:22 artemisa /etc/init.d/net.wlan0[25685]: start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant'

Sep 17 20:52:22 artemisa /etc/init.d/net.wlan0[25580]: ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start

Sep 17 20:52:25 artemisa dhcpcd[25691]: dhcpcd not running

Sep 17 20:58:23 artemisa /etc/init.d/net.wlan0[25879]: start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant'

Sep 17 20:58:23 artemisa /etc/init.d/net.wlan0[25774]: ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start

Sep 17 21:01:32 artemisa dhcpcd[25936]: version 5.2.12 starting

Sep 17 21:01:32 artemisa dhcpcd[25936]: wlan0: waiting for carrier

Sep 17 21:01:43 artemisa dhcpcd[25936]: received SIGINT, stopping

Sep 17 21:01:43 artemisa dhcpcd[25936]: wlan0: removing interface

Sep 17 21:09:17 artemisa /etc/init.d/net.wlan0[26161]: start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant'

Sep 17 21:09:17 artemisa /etc/init.d/net.wlan0[26056]: ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start

Sep 17 21:09:45 artemisa dhcpcd[26171]: version 5.2.12 starting

Sep 17 21:09:45 artemisa dhcpcd[26171]: eth0: broadcasting for a lease

Sep 17 21:09:45 artemisa dhcpcd[26171]: eth0: offered 192.168.1.72 from 192.168.1.254

Sep 17 21:09:45 artemisa dhcpcd[26171]: eth0: acknowledged 192.168.1.72 from 192.168.1.254

Sep 17 21:09:45 artemisa dhcpcd[26171]: eth0: checking for 192.168.1.72

Sep 17 21:09:50 artemisa dhcpcd[26171]: eth0: leased 192.168.1.72 for 86400 seconds

Sep 17 21:09:50 artemisa dhcpcd[26171]: forked to background, child pid 26195

Sep 17 21:27:57 artemisa dhcpcd[26195]: eth0: carrier lost

Sep 17 21:28:00 artemisa dhcpcd[26434]: sending signal 1 to pid 26195

Sep 17 21:28:00 artemisa dhcpcd[26434]: waiting for pid 26195 to exit

Sep 17 21:28:00 artemisa dhcpcd[26195]: received SIGHUP, releasing

Sep 17 21:28:00 artemisa dhcpcd[26195]: eth0: removing interface

Sep 17 21:31:05 artemisa /etc/init.d/net.wlan0[26588]: start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant'

Sep 17 21:31:05 artemisa /etc/init.d/net.wlan0[26483]: ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start

Sep 17 21:33:09 artemisa dhcpcd[26618]: version 5.2.12 starting

Sep 17 21:33:09 artemisa dhcpcd[26618]: eth0: rebinding lease of 192.168.1.72

Sep 17 21:33:10 artemisa dhcpcd[26618]: eth0: acknowledged 192.168.1.72 from 192.168.1.254

Sep 17 21:33:10 artemisa dhcpcd[26618]: eth0: checking for 192.168.1.72

Sep 17 21:33:15 artemisa dhcpcd[26618]: eth0: leased 192.168.1.72 for 86400 seconds

Sep 17 21:33:15 artemisa dhcpcd[26618]: forked to background, child pid 26643

Sep 17 21:48:39 artemisa /etc/init.d/net.wlan0[26948]: start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant'

Sep 17 21:48:39 artemisa /etc/init.d/net.wlan0[26843]: ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start

Sep 17 21:49:48 artemisa /etc/init.d/net.wlan0[27068]: start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant'

Sep 17 21:49:48 artemisa /etc/init.d/net.wlan0[26965]: ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start

Sep 17 21:58:57 artemisa dhcpcd[27209]: invalid vendor format

Sep 17 21:59:03 artemisa dhcpcd[27211]: version 5.2.12 starting

Sep 17 21:59:03 artemisa dhcpcd[27211]: wlan0: waiting for carrier

Sep 17 21:59:20 artemisa dhcpcd[27211]: received SIGINT, stopping

Sep 17 21:59:20 artemisa dhcpcd[27211]: wlan0: removing interface

```

I'm pretty sure several things are wrong.[/post]

----------

## DONAHUE

try

/etc/conf.d/net

 *Quote:*   

> modules="dhcpcd"
> 
> modules_wlan0="wpa_supplicant"
> 
> wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"
> ...

 

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

 *Quote:*   

> ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel
> 
> update_config=1
> 
> ap_scan=1
> ...

 

----------

## sintactika

Thank you very much, I'll try it.  :Cool: 

----------

## sintactika

Done it but still get this result after typing:

wpa_supplicant -Bd -Dwext -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel'

update_config=1

ap_scan=1

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='INFINITUM0685'

WEXT: cfg80211-based driver detected

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=21 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf flags 0x0

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 2c:81:58:fc:d4:0b

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

Using existing control interface directory.

ctrl_interface_group=10 (from group name 'wheel')

ctrl_iface bind(PF_UNIX) failed: Address already in use

ctrl_iface exists and seems to be in use - cannot override it

Delete '/var/run/wpa_supplicant/wlan0' manually if it is not used anymore

Failed to initialize control interface 'DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel'.

You may have another wpa_supplicant process already running or the file was

left by an unclean termination of wpa_supplicant in which case you will need

to manually remove this file before starting wpa_supplicant again.

Failed to add interface wlan0

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

State: DISCONNECTED -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Cancelling scan request

Cancelling authentication timeout

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=0, operstate=6

```

So I cannot connect to the net, which is WEP secured. I also changed the proto variable in wpa_supplicant.conf to WEP ant I get the same result. Any suggestions?

----------

## Gusar

How about doing what you're being told to do:

```
Delete '/var/run/wpa_supplicant/wlan0' manually if it is not used anymore

Failed to initialize control interface 'DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel'.

You may have another wpa_supplicant process already running or the file was

left by an unclean termination of wpa_supplicant in which case you will need

to manually remove this file before starting wpa_supplicant again.
```

----------

## sintactika

I did it before and didn't work. I'll try it again...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

sintactika

I was about to suggest what Gusar said but wrapped in some tests.

What does

```
ifconfig -a
```

 show.  wlan0 shoule be listed.

Does /var/run/wpa_supplicant/wlan0 exist?

if so set wlan0 to stopped with

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 stop

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 zap
```

zap removes any confuson the startop system may have about wlan0 being stopped.

Check for /var/run/wpa_supplicant/wlan0 again and remove it if it exists.

What happens if you do 

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start 
```

now.

----------

## sintactika

NeddySeagoon

This is the outcome of ifconfig -a

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 54:42:49:01:19:a7  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:361 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:321 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:302385 (295.2 KiB)  TX bytes:58647 (57.2 KiB)

          Interrupt:18 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:28 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:28 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:1904 (1.8 KiB)  TX bytes:1904 (1.8 KiB)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 2c:81:58:fc:d4:0b  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

I stopped and zapped net.wlan0.  Then I removed /var/run/wpa_supplicant/wlan0. 

After starting wlan0 again I got this:

```

 * Bringing up interface wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ... [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ... [ ok ]

 *   Backgrounding ... ...

*WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive

```

I assumed that meant I could scan for wifi's but couldn't do it, the outcome I got is:

#iwlist wlan0 scan

```

wlan0       Interface doesn't support scanning : Device or resource busy

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

sintactika,

```
 * Bringing up interface wlan0 

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ... [ ok ] 

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ... [ ok ] 

 *   Backgrounding ... ... 

*WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive 
```

is fairly normal.

Does ifconfig -a show wlan0 with an IP address?

What is in dmesg now?

wgetpaste it and thell the URL.

Does yor system have a hardware switch of key combination to turn off the WiFi transmitter?

Is it on or off?

If the switch is read by software, you may need rfkill support in your kernel and the rfkill userspace tool. 

What happens if you do 

```
ifconfig wlan0 up
```

then try to scan ?

Install wireless-toold and look at the wireless part of the setup with

```
iwconfig wlan0
```

Post the output - there is lots of useful dianostic information there.

----------

## sintactika

NeddySeagoon

Here is the iwconfig:

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 54:42:49:01:19:a7  

          inet addr:192.168.1.72  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::5642:49ff:fe01:19a7/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1036 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:889 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:848262 (828.3 KiB)  TX bytes:201227 (196.5 KiB)

          Interrupt:18 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:1152 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1152 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:90432 (88.3 KiB)  TX bytes:90432 (88.3 KiB)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 2c:81:58:fc:d4:0b  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

As you said, there is no IP assigned to wlan0.

The outcome for dmesg is:

```

[   16.339762] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[   22.206396] sky2 0000:04:00.0: eth0: enabling interface

[   22.207798] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[ 1331.177041] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[ 1342.623791] sky2 0000:04:00.0: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both

[ 1342.624313] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

[ 1353.597423] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

[ 1809.589645] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[ 5153.917494] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[ 5281.483597] sky2 0000:04:00.0: eth0: Link is down

[ 5284.402122] sky2 0000:04:00.0: eth0: disabling interface

[ 5284.413297] sky2 0000:04:00.0: eth0: enabling interface

[ 5284.414646] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[ 7373.518046] sky2 0000:04:00.0: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both

[ 7373.518829] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

[ 7384.521104] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

I couldn't find anything about the ath device.

I didn't understand what you meant by 

```
wgetpaste it and thell the URL.
```

My computer has a switch to turn on the WiFi transmitter, that's the first thing I checked (found a link for teaching noobs how to configure wpa and the first thing on a TODO list was that, which saved me from having embarrasing moments,    :Wink:   ) And yes, it in ON.

Afterwards I typed  '#ifconfig wlan0 up', scanned and voilá! I could finally see the wifis available:

```

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 98:2C:BE:D6:26:D2

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=70/70  Signal level=-32 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"INFINITUM0685"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000000076c0ec278

                    Extra: Last beacon: 854ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000D494E46494E4954554D30363835

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 0706555320010B1E

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: DD09001018020000000000

          Cell 02 - Address: 1C:7E:E5:3B:AD:36

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=27/70  Signal level=-83 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"Music Biz"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000000fed1a0268

                    Extra: Last beacon: 673ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00094D757369632042697A

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C121824

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101830003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD0900037F01010000FF7F

                    IE: Unknown: DD0A00037F04010000004000

                    IE: Unknown: DD770050F204104A0001101044000102103B00010310470010000000000000100000001C7EE53BAD3610210006442D4C696E6B1023000D442D4C696E6B20526F75746572102400074449522D363535104200046E6F6E651054000800060050F2040001101100074449522D363535100800020084103C000103

```

These are not all the wifis available though, I cut the file...

I had wireless-tools already installed and checked for wlan0, here the result

The output of 'iwconfig wlan0' is

```
wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=14 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:on

```

And yet when trying to connect the network is unreachable.

----------

## John R. Graham

Moved from Gentoo Forums Feedback to Networking & Security.

- John

----------

## NeddySeagoon

sintactika,

There are a few typos in the quote from my post - sorry about that.

wgetpaste is a program you can use to put files and command output onto a website.  There are many such sites, all collectively known a s pastebins.  Maybe after pastebin.com   When you put something onto a pastebin site so that we can read it, the site gives you a URL.

You can do 

```
emerge --info | wgetpaste
```

Which has just returned

```
Your paste can be seen here: http://bpaste.net/show/47539/

```

Thats my emerge --info output by way of a sample, or for a file 

```
$ wgetpaste /usr/src/linux/.config

Your paste can be seen here: http://bpaste.net/show/47541/
```

which is my current kernel configuration file.

You can do the same thing after you install wgetpaste

----------

